# Oh, no! 2 of the chicks have died!



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought 7 chicks home from the feed & pet store Friday. 4 are production reds & 3 oriental crested. 2 of the crested chicks have died today (Wed). 

Both have one side of their neck swollen. They must be just about a week or two old. They've had access to food & water (though these two didn't seem much interested in either the past day or so). It's been hot here (90s-100 in deep south Texas), so I've got them outside on my porch (in the shade all day). 

Any ideas what could be wrong? The swollen neck looked really weird to me, but I don't know what it means. Please help if you can. Thanks!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe sour crop or a blocked crop . Poor chicks .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would agree. Sounds like a crop issue. Wow, that's really too bad. So sorry for you. It's hard to see something so small die like that. Maybe you need to move them indoors. Babies dehydrate pretty fast. Might just be too much for them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, I'm so sorry. =(


----------

